# eEtiquette - wie verhalte ich mich im Netz richtig



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Nicht ganz erst gemeint, aber durchaus nett gemacht: http://eetiquette.de

Worum gehts? Verhaltensregeln machen das Zusammenleben leichter, das gilt auch fürs Internet. Das Creation Center der Telekom Laboratories hat zusammen mit der Netzgemeinde (aktuell) 101 kleine "Regeln" definiert, die genau das erreichen sollen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juli 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> durchaus nett gemacht: http://eetiquette.de


Finde ich auch! Als Geschenk ist das für verhaltensresistente Zeitgenossen so was wie der Wink mit dem Zaunsphal. Bei Amazon waren eben noch 12 Exemplare verfügbar - jetzt sinds noch 11.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juli 2011)

Übrigens, passend zur Netiquette (eEtiquette) sind auch Hoaxes nach wie vor hoch im Kurs, siehe z. B. HIER!


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

Wie wärs damit?
Ein Titelgenerator inkl. Visitenkartendruck

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/berufsleben/0,1518,771682,00.html#ref=rss


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)




----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

Und?
Was steht auf Deiner Karte?


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und?
> Was steht auf Deiner Karte?



"WICHTIG" - nur mit anderen Worten:


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Am besten gefällt mir aber der:


----------

